# granite templates and sink cut outs



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabagley said:


> Do you have a link to this sink system?


tape measure, marker, grinder/polisher, and a few pieces of scrap 2x.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I was asking about the sink that Mike Antonetti mentioned. 

I was wondering if it was similar to the under mounts that are used with laminate tops. 







I never really cared for the slight groove between the sink and the top.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I couldn't take pictures on the show floor. The wall of stainless sink came right up to top of granite. I think I got a business card from them and one other vendor, I feel a little uncomfortable there on floor, I would like no one there(salespeople, etc.) and let me pick apart everything I see.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Surprised to hear that many companies still use wood templates. I think the guys I use have been using laser templating for 7 or 8 years.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Why would you want to do that, they, got the plywood strips and everything to template, let them do the template, they mark centers, what gets rounded and what not, etc... This way if something off, there is no finger pointing your template was wrong, or this or that. Let them do what they do best.
> 
> I also get my kitchen sinks from them, so everything is being cut in the shop, they pre-drill for undermount clips, etc. When they come to install its a perfect fit every time and all they have to do is drill a hole for the faucet and hang the sink in place. If this a countertop replacement, they even install the faucet and hook up the drain. I don't even ask them to do that, they just go and do it :thumbsup:


I wouldn't. That's why I originally said I have then do it all. I don't want the liability. Just saying that I get a all inclusive number too, but they have told me in the past that they would discount if I measured.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Feels like stepping over dollars to pick up dimes, to me. The exception might be a single piece top.

I've had a few fabrications go wrong, and was glad not to be the one paying for the mistakes.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I always save a section of the old top with the sink in it so the customer still has use of a sink while waiting.
Guess we rush the process that much.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

slowsol said:


> Surprised to hear that many companies still use wood templates. I think the guys I use have been using laser templating for 7 or 8 years.


The last job I was on, the countertop guys were having a hell of a time getting the top to fit. They cut out the Sheetrock and had to cut the back of the top for it to fit. 

When I asked what happened he said " oh ya, the template blew out of the pickup on the way home"


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol. Always a good laugh when someone has to hack out the drywall in order to set a counter.


----------

